# Great looking Custom Gheenoe on Wekiva Springs Road



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

lol, yeah I saw you too. At the time I was thinking wft he just passed me to move up one spot on Wekiva Springs. I am a little over sensitive to that because of the crap that goes on in that section during rush hour traffic. Everyone is trying to run up on the right and then jump back in.

Anyways, very nice to meet you. I have seen you towing the Egret around that area before. Its a great looking boat.

Pictures are in this thread.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1194130727


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Tom does have a nice boat ...What I like about it , it has character ;-) it gets used ... 

Dave


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Tom does have a nice boat ...What I like about it , it has character ;-)  it gets used ...
> 
> Dave



yeah, definitely one of the nicer gheenoes on the water


----------



## roto77777 (Jan 12, 2008)

> lol, yeah I saw you too. At the time I was thinking wft he just passed me to move up one spot on Wekiva Springs. I am a little over sensitive to that because of the crap that goes on in that section during rush hour traffic. Everyone is trying to run up on the right and then jump back in.
> 
> Anyways, very nice to meet you. I have seen you towing the Egret around that area before. Its a great looking boat.
> 
> ...


That's funny. I have had people do the same to me on that road. My wife was wondering what I was doing passing you, and I said, "I want to see his boat". I got the typical eye roll :
I also wanted to catch up and see if it was an LT 25. I had not seen one up close rigged out ....man that thing is wide! 
My son was very impressed with the tabs.
The boat is well thought out.

At least I didn't have you pull over. i did that when I saw my first Lostman


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Well next time you see me go ahead and wave me over so we can do a proper introduction. Send me a PM or email if you want to meet down at Wekiva Island for a beer or some late afternoon fishing.


----------

